# [SOLVED] BSOD -- NETIO.SYS



## mackncheesiest

I've been having these bluescreens for a little while now, and after numerous attempts at seeing if solutions for cases similar to mine would fix it, it keeps coming back. So, now I'm here. Anyway, here's the requested info:

OS: Windows 7
32-bit
The original OS was WinXP
WinXP was OEM, the current Win7 is the retail version.
It's roughly 4 year old hardware.
The upgrade to Win7 was probably a year and a half or two years ago.
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 @ 3Ghz
Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX
Motherboard: Dell model 0YU822 version A00
Power supply: I'm not exactly sure. It's whatever came with the computer (Dell XPS 720). From internet research, it appears it’s either 750W or 1KW
System Manufacturer: Dell
Standard Dell XPS 720 (Not the XPS 720 H2C)


----------



## mackncheesiest

*Re: BSOD -- NETIO.SYS*

I got a BSOD while running the driver verifier utility. Here's that dump as well.


----------



## reventon

*Re: BSOD -- NETIO.SYS*

Hi,

All your BSODs are networking related.

First try updating your wireless networking driver:


Code:


[font=lucida console][B]WN111v2v.sys[/B]    Thu Sep 25 20:28:20 [B][COLOR=Red]2008[/COLOR][/B] (48DB4BA4)[/font]

WN111v2 Software Version 3.1 (supports Win7)

If that fails to stop the BSODs, uninstall Zone Alarm:


> Zone Alarm Removal tool -> http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/support/cpes_clean.exe (run in Safe Mode without Networking)
> 
> Then reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings -
> START -> type *cmd.exe* -> right-click -> run as administrator -> type *netsh advfirewall reset* press enter


BUGCHECK SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu Jun  2 11:16:00.555 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:14:41.225
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b38dff0 93d45614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Tue May 31 11:22:35.130 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:24:33.785
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b38eff0 9939d614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun May 29 04:57:50.145 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:12:57.815
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b391ff0 991d9614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Fri May 27 05:52:55.006 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:54:35.676
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b35eff0 983ad614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed May 25 09:10:44.341 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:48:19.011
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b373ff0 9cb8d614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon May 23 17:11:34.967 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:31:37.621
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b361ff0 9c3f9614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Fri May 20 09:39:49.434 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:02:11.120
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 0, 8b366ff0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WN111v2v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WN111v2v.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 8b366ff0
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu May 19 07:02:11.711 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:46:03.366
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 0, 8b354ff0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WN111v2v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WN111v2v.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 8b354ff0
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed May 18 17:17:39.145 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:27:21.799
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b377ff0 a7c1f614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat May 14 11:36:36.339 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:37.993
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b1b5ff0 a7427614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun May  8 19:07:42.366 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:27:16.020
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 0, 8b36aff0}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 8b36aff0
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Fri May  6 11:55:08.087 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:58.757
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b386ff0 93de5614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed May  4 15:18:18.347 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:52:49.017
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b357ff0 99391614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Apr 28 17:29:47.110 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:37:38.796
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 0, 8b374ff0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WN111v2v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WN111v2v.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 8b374ff0
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun Apr 24 16:16:55.479 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:01.164
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b1b2ff0 a6e1b614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Fri Apr 22 11:32:19.662 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:53:01.316
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b370ff0 9ae1f614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed Apr 20 16:20:30.286 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:40.956
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b372ff0 9cff1614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed Apr 20 11:47:28.598 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:40.283
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b385ff0 9abed614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Tue Apr 19 12:21:56.129 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:40.815
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b363ff0 a7a33614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sat Apr 16 11:23:25.481 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:41.166
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b35cff0 984fd614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Apr  7 10:20:42.616 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:15.146
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 0, 8b37fff0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WN111v2v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WN111v2v.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 8b37fff0
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Tue Mar 29 17:34:37.143 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:15:10.689
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b384ff0 a622b614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sat Mar 19 12:50:37.026 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:49.674
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b360ff0 93f2d614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.x86fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Mon Mar  7 17:32:41.629 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:46:16.315
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b38d028 a5e33614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.x86fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Mon Mar  7 12:02:44.752 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:26:44.437
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b375028 9a5cd614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.x86fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Mar  2 16:55:29.715 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:21:09.400
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 0, 8b359028}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WN111v2v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WN111v2v.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 8b359028
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.x86fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Tue Mar  1 12:03:42.718 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:07:10.404
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 0, 8b391028}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WN111v2v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WN111v2v.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 8b391028
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.x86fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Sun Feb 27 17:31:03.456 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:13:31.126
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b383028 a622b614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.x86fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 10:52:35.389 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:51:31.074
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b35a028 9a7dd614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.x86fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Sun Feb 20 18:04:52.298 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:51:24.968
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8b35e028 a6233614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.x86fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Mon Feb 14 17:29:27.905 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:27:05.654
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f70028 9a5f7614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Feb  5 12:15:38.215 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:34.963
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f61028 9914d614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Jan 25 11:58:57.383 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:57.131
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f5a028 a6261614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Jan 25 11:56:20.883 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:49.677
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f71028 a4635614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Jan 21 16:23:13.752 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:24:36.500
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f90028 a4407614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Jan 19 10:30:17.543 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:00.291
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f70028 a4c3f614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Jan 14 11:17:12.155 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:01:29.763
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f5b028 a3a17614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Jan 10 16:20:56.102 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:43.835
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!StreamOptionalSeparateDisconnectFromData+9 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!StreamOptionalSeparateDisconnectFromData+9
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f6346c a2c4b6ac 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Jan 10 16:18:42.756 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:24.778
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f64028 a4a07614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Jan  9 19:04:40.333 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:26.066
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f65028 a3e63614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Jan  9 18:47:28.760 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:30:36.508
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f71028 9eff5614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Jan  8 11:25:42.228 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:45:43.836
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f61028 a482f614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Jan  3 13:55:36.739 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:46:48.471
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f64028 a4c3f614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Dec 28 16:56:54.861 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:42.469
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f57028 a3c2f614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Dec 24 14:19:45.729 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:49:09.477
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 0, 88f65028}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 88f65028
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Dec 22 18:04:08.422 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:00:03.170
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f62028 9a344614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Dec 13 10:11:57.325 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:19:06.089
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 0, 88f75028}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WN111v2v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WN111v2v.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 88f75028
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Dec 12 09:47:26.941 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:28.689
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f70028 98ae0614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Dec 10 16:37:50.293 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:36:12.041
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 0, 88f7f028}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WN111v2v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WN111v2v.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 88f7f028
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Dec 10 12:25:14.696 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:20:26.444
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_NETIO!CalloutStreamDataInit+e
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 88f93028 a3a2b614 00000000
SystemProductName = Dell XPS720                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]


----------



## mackncheesiest

*Re: BSOD -- NETIO.SYS*

Thank you for the help. As my blue screens normally only happen once every day or two at most, I'll get back to this thread in a few days to give an update on how things are going and/or if blue screens are still happening even after trying all suggestions.


----------



## mackncheesiest

*Re: BSOD -- NETIO.SYS*

Yep, after a few days of consistent use, even trying to make it crash by recreating situations where it happened commonly, I still haven't had a single blue screen. Looks like all I needed was a good network driver update. Thanks again the help.:chgrin:


----------

